# Sagittaria subulata - help!



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I have had some saggitaria subulata in my tank for about 7 or 8 months now. When I first got it, I was using a 10W 6500K flourescent bulb and one 15W incandescent bulb on my 10 gallon tank. When I first got the subulata, it grew quite quickly and then stopped growing. Ever since, it hasn't really shown any sign of growth. I also had a bad algae problem, which was causing a planaria problem. So, I switched out the 10W flourescent bulb for a 15W incandescent bulb - so my tank had two 15W incandescent bulbs. The subulata has still not shown the growth rate it did when I first put it in the tank. I've even started dosing with Seachem Flourish twice a week and haven't noticed any difference. I've been gradually losing leaves on my subulata and they haven't been being replaced.

Any ideas as to what I am doing wrong before I manage to completely kill my subulata plants?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It may just need more nutrients than the micros. Have you thought about a complete plant tab? I use Aquariumplant.coms complete substrate pellet tabs. They are cheap and have both macros and micros.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I hadn't considered that - no. I'll give it a try. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

My experience with Sagitarria subulata is that it is one of the best low tech tank plants. I love this plant since I find it easy to grow and, with a good rockscape, gives the impression of a nice "Nature Aquarium" without a lot of work. Because it forms a nice running root system, it needs a good substrate. You haven't said anything about your tank other than the lighting. What about the size of the tank? Substrate? Pictures? Soil substrates are amazing for this plant.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

My tank is a 10 gallon tank with gravel substrate. I have 3 danios (2 leopard, 1 zebra) and 3 White Cloud Mountain Minnows in the tank, along with a handful of apple snails. 

The saggitaria has survived but hasn't done much more than that since I first got it. I plan on making a plant order (a java fern and a couple anubias species) and will order some root tabs for the saggitaria when I make the order. I'm hoping that the root tabs will do the trick with the saggitaria 'cuz I'd really like the "grass lawn" effect.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I don't see where the S. subulata is? It all looks like plant bulbs.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm attaching a picture. This is the same as the other one except that I've circled the s. subulata.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think that's dwarf sag either.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

hello cowgirl,
i'm still pretty new at all this, and i could be wrong, but it seems like maybe you could think about tearing your tank down and redoing it with some potting soil and gravel on top. put the plants in, and they should really thrive. 
probably not what you'd like to hear, it would be a hassle to do. but once the new set up was in place, it would be a whole different thing.
i'm sending a pic of my 10-gallon; set it up about a month and a half ago with about 1 1/2 inches of miracle grow organic choice potting mix on the bottom, and an inch or so of local sand (gravel works well too) on the top. the sagittaria subulata is on the right. it's been going crazy, with lots of new leaves and runners all over the place.
just an idea, i hope it's helpful.
dallas h.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I REALLY don't want to tear my tank down and start over. I'm gonna try the root tabs. If that doesn't work... well, I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

Franzi - I do have some aponogeton bulbs in the tank. In the photo, the aponogeton is on the far right side of the tank. The dwarf sag is farther left of that (between the two white rocks in the pic - the part circled in red).


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

i don't blame you for that. i know what you mean about tearing down a tank; i hate doing that. always a last resort kind of thing.
i hope the plant tabs work for you.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

I put the root tabs (from Bobs Tropical Plants) in the tank when I got my plant order a week or so ago. I noticed yesterday that two of my s. subulata plants are growing new leaves. I haven't seen new leaf growth in quite a while! It looks to me like the root tabs are working.

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,
I think I can help with this one. Sagittaria grows like weed with me . As I used it extensively in tanks with different substrate, I have gathered some facts. First of all - the size of particles of the substrate is more important than what substrate that is - e.g. it grows well with the right size inert gravel with root fertilization by fish waste and occasional root tablets, no need to use costly ADA or other products or things like laterite under the gravel. I have an experience of it growing BETTER in an aquarium with inert gravel than in an aquarium with Eco Complete!
I have to say: your gravel is not suitable for plants really, as it is way too big. For the plant roots it is like trying to grow through boulders. This is the main problem. I understand you do not want to do any major changes. So here's the plan: get hold of a finer gravel (about 2mm diameter particles) and gradually change/mix the existing gravel with it. Method: scoop a couple of hand fulls of the existing gravel and replace with the new one. There will be some turbidity, I am guessing, so do a water change. As you already added some root fertilizer, do not lift the gravel where you put the fertilizer as yet (you do not want it to go into the water column). The whole lot can be changed or at least mixed sufficiently to let the plant roots appreciate the new growing media. Add root fertilizer to the new mix - here you go! Of course, this is a lengthy process, but it removes the chore of re-doing the whole tank. 
I hope this helps.


----------

